# BF2/Vista 64 (b2)



## noshibby

go to nvidia or guru3d and get the lastest vista drivers


----------



## kingwilliam

I went there and downloaded the latest driver, but I can't figure out how to install it. It doesn't have an installer.


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*
I went there and downloaded the latest driver, but I can't figure out how to install it. It doesn't have an installer.

you have to go into the device manager and manually update driver


----------



## kingwilliam

Well, I downloaded the patch for BF2, but I am still having issues. I am able to log onto my account and choose a server, but then as the server is loading up and the progress bar is moving across the bottom of the screen, BF2 closes. I hope I figure out what the deal is with this, because I play this game ALOT

Can anyone attempt to explain to me how to manually install the Vista 64 nividia driver???

I downloaded it, but it is a zip file. I extract the files to a folder. Next I went into the device manager and tried to update the driver, but its like it can't find the actual file it needs, even when I point it into the directory that I unzipped the driver into.

Has anyone successfully played BF2 on Vista 64??


----------



## kingwilliam

I don't do this very often, but ...........BUMP


----------



## kingwilliam

:swearing: I love everything about Vista.........except the one thing that occupies a good deal of my time.....

I have not had any luck with BF2. I downloaded the drivers for my video card, but can't seem to get them to install. I give up


----------



## selectodude

You have to run it as an administrator (right click, run as) because Punkbuster wants you to.


----------



## kingwilliam

That doesn't work either. I am unable to play BF2. I am thinking about downloading the 32 bit version of Vista and giving that a try.


----------



## lohoutlaw

A friend of mine also downloaded Vista and he the issue of not being able to connect to a server.
Maybe the windows platform is not recognized yet?


----------



## Chipp

I've had issues with BF2 on 32-bit Vista, also. (Invalid OS privlages.)

For the Nvidia drivers, are any of the files .inf? If so, right click on it, and click "Install".


----------



## kingwilliam

no there is no .inf file. I try to install the drivers thru the device manager, but the screen goes blank........then I have to restart. I guess I am about to get out my XP disk









I have read that some people are playing it .......HOW?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dragosmp

There is a thread on the EA forums about this kind of issues, those guys seemed to make it work. Try this maybe you'll find something useful.

*EDIT Just found another intresting thing. One guy on the planet64 forum said he installed the latest nVidia drivers and the latest release of directx, the april edition. You may want to try that also.
On www.nvidia.com you'll find all the drivers you want and the instalation notes.I've printed them myself since it doesn't seem to be the same as in XP. Cheers!


----------



## metalica77

did u install the VISTA nvidea drivers. maybee cause of that


----------



## Nevaziah

does vista have any other reported games not working?


----------



## robert_overturf

there's nothing wrong with the game or the operating system, all you have to do is look for servers with a little *64* icon next to it. I know the selection is low but there are a few good ones. Be patient, more people will be serving 64 bit servers soon. Not many have Windows Vista yet.


----------



## bumblebee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingwilliam*


I have successfully downloaded and intalled Vista 64bit. Everything is running great, I LOVE IT

BUT (and this is the big one), I installed BF2 successfully, but when I try to join a server, the game closes. This is unacceptable. I MUST play bf2. I have not updated any drivers for Vista, as it seemed to load all of them automatically. Does anyone have any ideas on what what would cause this??? I am suffering without this game.


Do you have more than 1 drive or more than one logical partition? If so install a second copy of Windows XP until MS can over an update which allows for more compatability with legacy games.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well yes you have to select a Server with 64Bit However it doesnt have to run either VISTA or normal as it should still work.


----------



## LiNERROR

i'm using 2k3... and i've seen bf2 work perfectly... and fail miserably... just for ****s and giggles... Load the October DX 9.0c, then install the bf2142 demo...

i have no idea why this works... but every single fuxored BF2 install i've seen works perfectly (as perfectly as an EA game can be) afterwards.

(also 1.41 is current for bf2 atm)


----------



## JeremyS

I've seen a ton of people say BF2 doesn't work with vista yet, which is why I haven't even tried it out.


----------



## noshibby

i had it working in vista, you had to open it with administrative privileges but other than that it worked flawlessly


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

BF 2+BF 2142=Dont work in vista. Sad But True :S....


----------



## Yoshi911

Wrong!

bf2 works fine in vista!

the only trouble i had was with punkbuster sayin i dont have o/s privelidges, and i am admin... simple fix though!

just go to the bf2 folder, right click on the .exe and set the program to run as an admin program.

problems solved!

as far as drivers, it works, but at times you get these black 'checkerboxed' areas of the map, its annoying but it still works.


----------



## Joeking78

You just reopened a 3 month old thread, lol

I think the problem might be fixed now


----------



## Philo-Sofa

Now normally I wouldn't re-re-open a very old thread, but I have had the same problem as King William on Vista 64, using the BF2 'Deluxe Edition' (BF2 and SF). Just crashed 2 desktop whenever I joined a server. The solution for me was to use an older version of the game I somehow had lying around in ISO form (cough cough), which installed the two seperately. Perhaps if other peopel have this problem they could try 'aquiring' such an older copy from a friend or someone else.... Just a thought. You get your working Kingwilliam?


----------



## Witchy_1

Don't know if this has already been resolved, but here is what I have & had to do.

I'm running Vista 64 bit home premium. I've had to right click on the BF2 file, select "properties" and, in the "compatibility" tab make sure you're running as an administrator, and if you want you can also run it in compatibility mode for XP SP2. (I didn't find that running in compatibility for XP SP2 to be absolutely necessary, but it might improve gameplay a little)

Also, make sure you've got your PbSetup updated. You may have to do so manually.


----------



## squareshot

i"m running Vista 64bit and play BF2 without any problems. If you are kick from a server
its a problem with Punk Buster. What is th error message that you are getting from
Punk Buster. There 2 programs that you can download from Even Balance website
1. pbsetup(delete pb in files BF2 and run pbsetup)
2. pbsve(will repair pb)
3. On screen display-turn off any OSD other than X-Fire will kick you for vedio driver
error (OCing GPU program)
Update Punk Buster weekly and should not have problems like me.
If you see Penshot on BF2 it's me


----------

